# hand carved wooden trugs



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

just came across this site. thought i'd show what iv'e been making:yes:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Nifty work, must have taken 2 or 3 minutes 

Never heard the word "trug" before. Interesting. Definition says "woven" ... is it cheating to carve them? Maybe you should call them cartrugs ... but no now that I look at it, that would make it sound like you have evil critters in your automobile.

Paul


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty neat, Moxey! Lotta work there but worth it. Very nice.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Exceptional work.


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

phinds said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Nifty work, must have taken 2 or 3 minutes
> 
> ...


trugs were used over here many years ago and still are in some places to collect fruit and flowers from the fields.
it takes about a week to make one a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Really like these, could you please show pics of how you accomplish the final look when you build another one.


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

GWEE said:


> Really like these, could you please show pics of how you accomplish the final look when you build another one.


glad you like them, thanks 
i,ll put a new thread up with a brief disciption and pics soon


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks i appreciate it....


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! i carve emblems on projects occasionally, and totally appreciate that workmanship. you must have ape arms by now (no offense, that's a compliment).


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

TimPa said:


> wow! i carve emblems on projects occasionally, and totally appreciate that workmanship. you must have ape arms by now (no offense, that's a compliment).


mate tell me about it !!:yes:
mega sharp chisels help thoe:yes: and thanks glad you like them:yes:


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

*putting a trug together*



GWEE said:


> Really like these, could you please show pics of how you accomplish the final look when you build another one.


heres a few pics to give you a brief idea of how its done, there are 2 different woods in the pis but the idea is still the same, i did n't take pics of marking out the mahogony one. will be happy to answer any other questions if you have any:yes:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

Great work! The one you show in-progress is small, but the first posted ones are huge. They must have really taken time and effort.
Again, Super Work!
Bob


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

Back to the Wood said:


> Great work! The one you show in-progress is small, but the first posted ones are huge. They must have really taken time and effort.
> Again, Super Work!
> Bob


 thanks , 
yes they did take ages to do, but well worth the effort, 
and thanks again for your possitive comments.
is there anything like these in the states, that you know of ?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work,they kinda look like they should be decorating a castle ,kinda gothic look to em.Itchy


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's pretty nifty. You Brits continue to teach us Yanks a thing or two. :thumbup1:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

moxey1968 said:


> is there anything like these in the states, that you know of ?


 If there isn't there might be soon. I might just have to give this a try. (On a small scale!) I really like the looks of it.


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> That's pretty nifty. You Brits continue to teach us Yanks a thing or two. :thumbup1:


 thanks, yeah we try are best.
you should give it a try, time consumming but very rewarding as you can see. all you need is a 6mm chisel and a gouge. with a lot of patients chucked in just for good measures.:yes:


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> If there isn't there might be soon. I might just have to give this a try. (On a small scale!) I really like the looks of it.


excellent. post some pictures of your efforts i'd love to see them,
start with some soft wood pine etc as it's easy to work with and can be stained any colour you want:yes:
oh, and good luck friend!!!:yes:


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

moxey1968 said:


> Is there anything like these in the states, that you know of ?


I've never seen anything like these in the states. 

As JohnK007 says
"If there isn't there might be soon. I might just have to give this a try. (On a small scale!) I really like the looks of it. "

I expect as others see these, more people will want to try their hand at making them.

Keep on making sawdust -- or maybe I should say shavings.

Bob


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work. We love to see unique items like that.


----------



## moxey1968 (Apr 26, 2010)

Back to the Wood said:


> I've never seen anything like these in the states.
> 
> As JohnK007 says
> "If there isn't there might be soon. I might just have to give this a try. (On a small scale!) I really like the looks of it. "
> ...


you'll be ok just practice on some bits of scap till you get the hang of it:yes:


----------

